# MOLDS



## cadrian99 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am just going to start with Melt & Pour soaps with a friend and we know nothing.  Why can we not use a Wooden Mold for Melt & Pour ?


----------



## carillon (Jun 1, 2009)

I use a wooden mold for m&p--lined, of course.


----------



## cadrian99 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Wooden Mold for M&P*

I am glad to hear you can use a Wooden Mold but what do you line it with ?  Like I said earlier we are just learning.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

hi there!   

most of us use waxed paper, or waxed butcher's paper.  how large is your mold?

if you are just starting out, have you perhaps thought of using the smaller plastic molds for individual bars?

they have some very nice molds that most can be used for cold processing too.

www.milkywaymolds.com

another useful site for learning how:

www.teachsoap.com/mp.html


----------



## cadrian99 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Wooden Mold for M&P*

We are so happy to hear that all we need is Wax Paper to line a Wooden Mold.  We really like the idea of making our own wooden mold to the exact size of the bars we want to make, and everything I have read up to now was that wood was only for the cold process.  
Thanks again.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

happy to help!   

just remember to use scotch tape anywhere it might try to leak out-like the corners.

keep us up to date on your adventures!

happy soaping


----------

